# What are my plants covered with?



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Need your help ID, what's on my plants?
It does come off manually, what is it?


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

The same thing I am battling. Thats all I can tell you.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm stumped on this one. Is this a new set-up? Is there a great deal of mulm in the tank that could be collecting on plants? Possibly a temporary fungus of sorts (I get stuff like that on driftwood in new tanks...usually for 2-6 weeks).


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is another image


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your new pic looks like it is mulm that is settling on the leaves.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

that is what it looks like to me also, where is it coming from, the set up is over 3 years old. Never had it before.
It does look a little strigly in places.
Weekly WTC and cleaning.
The only change, I added more plants and using more liquid ferts.
I can't figure this out.


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

DavidZ said:


> that is what it looks like to me also, where is it coming from, the set up is over 3 years old. Never had it before.
> It does look a little strigly in places.
> Weekly WTC and cleaning.
> The only change, I added more plants and using more liquid ferts.
> I can't figure this out.


Besides mine being a new setup and is exactly what yours looks like, I to used more liquid ferts in my tank than I do in my others. Wonder if that might be the cause.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

interesting, anyone else with ideas?


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like cobwebs in between my sword leaves, any ideas????


----------



## Saturation (Mar 24, 2010)

I had the same problem, I had close to no flow in the tank. Once i added a power head it all went away... hopefully it's that simple


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I see, I do have the flow, in the tank


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

Same here, plenty of flow in my tank. I did another big water change and cleaned in between plants. Mine is getting better as we speak, I have not dossed my tank with any ferts and just keeping a eye on it.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

So it could be the ferts?
It looks to me like some kind of algae, grey and looks stringly like a web.

Any ideas what it is?


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

The closest thing I found is hair algae
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9

How do you deal with it?


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have just been doing some heavy water changes, I changed my light system, and have not dosed any ferts, still running my co2. My co2 levels where a little down but are good now. Its going away slowly.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

ok, that might work


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

DavidZ said:


> ok, that might work


I have been dosing with excel when I do water changes as well.

I am not planted tank guru. But I have come to a conclusion.

When we farm and put crops in the grown we normally will top dress certain crops like wheat or oats with nitrogen to help promote gorwth. So I have come to conclusions of feeding this nasty stuff of not giving it any nitrogen. As far as the Potassium and trace and stuff, I have not figured that one out yet. But thinking of doing a experiment with a couple of 2.5g tanks with some lights, and move some of these plants with this stuff in to them. Ansd feed them different combinations of stuff just to see what happens.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

interesting point.


----------

